# Canon 30D with 300mm L. f4 (Non-is) - what 1.4x teleconverveter will work??



## OCDguy (Jun 27, 2013)

Hi first time here. Just got a Canon 300 mm L f4 to use with my 30D. Canon says "None of the converters" will work with this combo??? Are they talking new ones?? i.e. 1.4 II and III? Anyone use a 1.4 X with this combo? What about the Kenko 1.4X or older 1.5X?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 27, 2013)

Where does Canon say that? AFAIK (and confirmed by Photonotes), the 300/4L (non-IS) works just fine with all the Canon EF extenders (although with the 2x TC you're at f/8 meaning no AF on most bodies).


----------



## OCDguy (Jun 28, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Where does Canon say that? AFAIK (and confirmed by Photonotes), the 300/4L (non-IS) works just fine with all the Canon EF extenders (although with the 2x TC you're at f/8 meaning no AF on most bodies).



This is what Canon Canada said : "Dear David 

Thank you for your E-mail inquiry regarding your Canon lens.

I am sorry, the lens you are referring to is not compatible with any of our EF Extenders1.4x or 2x.

Should you require further assistance, please feel free to email us or visit our customer support website at http://www.canon.ca 

Sincerely,
Technical Support Representative
Customer Information Centre
Canon Canada Inc. "


----------



## ahab1372 (Jun 28, 2013)

OCDguy said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Where does Canon say that? AFAIK (and confirmed by Photonotes), the 300/4L (non-IS) works just fine with all the Canon EF extenders (although with the 2x TC you're at f/8 meaning no AF on most bodies).
> ...


Canon Customer Service should know, but they do not always. Bryan at TDP says Extenders work, and he tried: http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Canon-EF-300mm-f-4.0-L-USM-Lens-Review.aspx

Hope that helps


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Jun 30, 2013)

It works definitely with the 1,4 III.
All the others should work too.


----------



## Otara (Jun 30, 2013)

I have a 300F4 L and 1.4 extender and it definitely works. Its also reviewed at Photozone both with and without a TC 1.4


----------



## tron (Jun 30, 2013)

Canon's answer is complete BS! 

I have 300mm f/4L non-IS for a few ... decades!

I have used it with 3rd party Sigma 1.4 and Tamron 2X.
Now I have Canon EF1.4X II and EF2X II

With EF1.4X II it autofocuses fine with all my analog and digital bodies and the quality remains top!

With EF2X II it manual focuses except with my 5D3 which autofocuses fine with latest firmware.


----------

